# Do you like the rock or classical music？



## onlinekl (Sep 20, 2010)

Do you like the rock or classical music？
There's a lot of talk these days about reinventing classical music(Indianapolis Colts). 
Or maybe just reinventing its marketing, but in any case doing something to make it （Quebec Nordiques Joe Sakic #19 CCM Throwback Blue ）come alive -- and assure its survival -- in an age of O.J. Simpson and Madonna.There's been some action(2010 Olympic Team Canada #19 THORNTON Red Newest), too, I know. Record companies offer classical CDs(Calgary Flames) with perky cartoon covers. The three tenors have been marketed almost as a pop act. And(Pittsburgh Penguins）, in an unusual but not completely atypical move, the Columbus (30th Anniversar) Symphony -- having discovered that Harley-Davidson riders are as upscale as its usual audience -- built a marketing（New York Rangers #99 Wayne Gretzky Blue ） campaign around the joint excitement of symphonic climaxes and motorcycles.


----------

